# CALGARY



## homefry25 (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey Everyone. I have been searching for an IBS support group in Calgary, but haven't had any luck yet. I would love to start one. If you are interested, drop me an email!







K.


----------



## siennamover57 (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey homefry25,Wish I was closer, I am in the Hat.It is hard to find support groups, hopefully as IBS becomes more known, more people will come forward to talk.siennamover


----------

